# Need Rennet. for Cheese making



## Helena

Can not find in any store within 60 miles of me that is selling rennet for my cheese making. Where do you all buy yours. I need to look on line but my fride is filled with milk. Making yogurt tomorrow... Help !!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

www.cheesemaking.com


----------



## shanzone2001

Tomorrow? I get mine from Amazon so that wouldn't work. Good luck!


----------



## linn

Does your local grocery store carry Junket rennet tablets? They can often be found in the pudding section of your supermarket.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Rennet/Rennet.html


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I usually order online...depending on who has the best price...
Alice linked the Rikki Carroll site...there are quite a few more.

http://www.thecheesemaker.com/cultures.htm

http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=2

http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/rennet-cheesemaking/2,1380.html

http://www.leeners.com/cheese-ingredients-rennet.html

http://www.cheesesupply.com/advance...ries_id=&inc_subcat=1&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=

I'm lucky enough to have a brewing supply store just a few minutes away that sells cheese making supplies.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi 

yes from
http://www.greenlivingaustralia.com.au/index.html

Mm


----------



## MattyD

linn said:


> Does your local grocery store carry Junket rennet tablets? They can often be found in the pudding section of your supermarket.


-Either there or near the ice cream topping section. I've used the Junket tablets when I made mozzarella cheese. Worked just fine for me.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Steve L.

If you're near Binghamton, Wegman's has junket.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Junket is not really an acceptable substitute for rennet in most cheeses....


----------



## linn

It works when you don't have anything else, you just have to use more. Anyway Fankhauser seems to disagree with you. LOL
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Rennet/Rennet.html


----------



## Vickie44

Junket also has rennet tablets , I can get them in Shoprite. Do you use rennett for yogurt? I just use a plain organic yogurt as a starter


----------



## linn

I use live culture yogurt and sometimes the powdered starter to start yogurt.


----------



## lathermaker

Which is stronger Animal or Veggie Rennet? Does it really make any difference which you use?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The animal rennet is more reliable in my experience.

Junket isn't pure rennet. Here's the contents from their website:
Ingredients: Salt, Calcium Lactate, Corn Starch, Rennet, Tricalcium Phosphate, Calcium Stearate (Food Grade)


----------



## linn

I have used both animal and vegetable rennet with success. I don't think it takes as much animal rennet, but maybe that is because I am using the liquid.


----------



## mammabooh

Have you checked stores that have wine-making supplies? That's where I found my cheese-making supplies.


----------



## francismilker

Rennet is something that's hard to find in my area as well. We've got a health food store, three large grocery stores, and three feed stores but no place that carries any rennet. I'd like to find it locally but have to settle with ordering it online.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Nobody carries it locally. It's just not in demand because there are so few cheesemakers.


----------



## tab

Bumping this thread. The links are very helpful.


----------



## romysbaskets

How to make your own Rennet out of Nettles!

http://www.windward.org/ush/cheese.htm


----------



## Hollowdweller

I'll have to try that. I've tried stinging nettle before but w/o success.


----------



## romysbaskets

Hollowdweller said:


> I'll have to try that. I've tried stinging nettle before but w/o success.


I had a friend ask me last year about Rennet made with Nettles...I hope it works out well for you. A pound is a lot of Nettles!


----------



## Hollowdweller

www.getculture.com

That's where I get rennet.


----------



## copperhead46

I get it at a brewery store, they carry beer and wine making supplies and cheese making supplies too. It's called high gravity, course it wont do you any good now, but they do mail order. It's in Tulsa, OK


----------



## homstdr74

For many years we made our own rennet for our goat cheeses. We always used a two or three day old goat kid, slaughtered it and extracted the stomach. The animal, whether goat or calf, should not have eaten any hay, feed or browse--only mother's milk. The enzyme from the inside of the stomach is the rennet.

You open up the stomach and wash it free of curd, then cut it into small pieces. Take a jar in which the cut-up stomach can fit, fill it maybe half full of water and add salt until it is saturated (salt not dissolving and sitting of the bottom of the jar). Add the stomach pieces, let the jar sit out for a few days, then refrigerate. Use about a tablespoon of the liquid per two gallons of milk....this makes a hard cheese.


----------



## StarofHearts

homstdr74 said:


> For many years we made our own rennet for our goat cheeses. We always used a two or three day old goat kid, slaughtered it and extracted the stomach. The animal, whether goat or calf, should not have eaten any hay, feed or browse--only mother's milk. The enzyme from the inside of the stomach is the rennet.
> 
> You open up the stomach and wash it free of curd, then cut it into small pieces. Take a jar in which the cut-up stomach can fit, fill it maybe half full of water and add salt until it is saturated (salt not dissolving and sitting of the bottom of the jar). Add the stomach pieces, let the jar sit out for a few days, then refrigerate. Use about a tablespoon of the liquid per two gallons of milk....this makes a hard cheese.


So then you would use a goat kid stomach for goat cheese and calf stomach for cows milk cheese? Or does the species of the stomach not really matter?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

StarofHearts said:


> So then you would use a goat kid stomach for goat cheese and calf stomach for cows milk cheese? Or does the species of the stomach not really matter?


I've never made my own rennet but i'd not imagine animal would make a difference in which milk to use it in.


----------



## homstdr74

StarofHearts said:


> So then you would use a goat kid stomach for goat cheese and calf stomach for cows milk cheese? Or does the species of the stomach not really matter?


sh09 is right---it doesn't matter. There are lots of ways of making rennet, and they all make cheese from any sort of milk (cattle, goats, sheep, etc.):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rennet


----------

